# py-chardet



## nedry (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi trying to compile and install py-chardet but i get the following error message:

```
===>>> All >> textproc/py-chardet@py36 (1/25)
ESC]0;portmaster: All >> textproc/py-chardet@py36 (1/25)^G
===>>> Currently installed version: py36-chardet-3.0.4_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/py-chardet@py36

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/py-chardet@py36 from ports
===>>> Starting dependency check
===>>> Checking dependency: devel/py-setuptools@py36
===>>> Checking dependency: lang/python36
===>>> Checking dependency: ports-mgmt/pkg
===>>> Dependency check complete for textproc/py-chardet@py36

===>>> All >> py36-chardet-3.0.4_1 (1/25)
ESC]0;portmaster: All >> py36-chardet-3.0.4_1 (1/25)^G
===>  Cleaning for py36-chardet-3.0.4_3
===>  py36-chardet-3.0.4_3 Unknown flavor 'py36', possible flavors: py37
py27..
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-chardet

===>>> make build failed for textproc/py-chardet@py36
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for textproc/py-chardet@py36 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
How  do i get it to install i have python36 and python37installed
thanks
nedry


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 26, 2019)

nedry said:


> py36-chardet-3.0.4_3 Unknown flavor 'py36', possible flavors: py37 py27..



Apparently this port can't be built with pyhton36 flavor.


----------

